# Ma c'è un uomo che ha lasciato la moglie per l'amante ed ora è felice?



## salvo falletta (27 Aprile 2013)

*Ma c'è un uomo che ha lasciato la moglie per l'amante ed ora è felice?*

A voi cari amici di sventura...


----------



## salvo falletta (27 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> A voi cari amici di sventura...


ok...nessuno...e qualche donna che conosce qualche uomo che lasciato la moglie per l'amante e ora è felice?


----------



## Arianna (27 Aprile 2013)

Rispondo io.
Il mio compagno ha lasciato sua moglie e ora è felice.
Ma era molto determinato a lasciarla e lo avrebbe fatto anche se io non fossi arrivata: questa è la verità.


----------



## Arianna (27 Aprile 2013)

Però non essere così impaziente quando poni una domanda.
Lascia almeno il tempo alla gente di arrivare qui e leggere, no?


----------



## Leda (27 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> ok...nessuno...e qualche donna che conosce qualche uomo che lasciato la moglie per l'amante e ora è felice?


Io ho un caro amico che ha lasciato la moglie per l'amante.
Ci ha anche fatto un figlio insieme e sono stati insieme per 10 anni.
La moglie si è risposata, ma anche se lui e l'ex amante si sono lasciati non sarebbe mai tornato con la ex moglie e non si è mai pentito.

Dunque?
Non è che la vita abbia copioni standard per tutti, eh.
Dipende da cosa desideri, da quanto sei in grado e vuoi mettere in gioco, da quale pensi che sia il destino che vuoi seguire.


----------



## salvo falletta (27 Aprile 2013)

Arianna ha detto:


> Però non essere così impaziente quando poni una domanda.
> Lascia almeno il tempo alla gente di arrivare qui e leggere, no?


hai ragione...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2013)

*Ma c'è un uomo che ha lasciato la moglie per l'amante ed ora è felice?*

Io conosco persone che hanno lasciato e sono felici indipendentemente dalla presenza di un'amante...
Non collego l'eventuale felicità o infelicità alla presenza di un sostituto


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> A voi cari amici di sventura...


Si il cugino di mio marito, con l'amante si è sposato hanno 4 figli maschi


----------



## Circe (27 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> A voi cari amici di sventura...


io conosco uno che ha lasciato l'amante x la moglie. ....


----------



## contepinceton (27 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> A voi cari amici di sventura...


Si mio zio!
E' felice...
Ma aveva sposato in prime nozze
una terrficante maestra di vita

Il suo staccarsi dalla moglie
assunse toni da fuga da Alcatraz!


----------



## Spider (27 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si mio zio!
> E' felice...
> Ma aveva sposato in prime nozze
> una terrficante maestra di vita
> ...


si mio nonno!!!!
tre moglie e otto figli.
tutte femmine...
all'ultima ha messo nome *Finimola*.

ah, mio nonno di cognome fa ..*QUI*.


----------



## Zod (27 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> A voi cari amici di sventura...


Anche se è infelice difenderá e giustificherà sempre e comunque la sua scelta, un pò come chi compra un'Alfa Romeo 

S*B


----------



## Spider (27 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Anche se è infelice difenderá e giustificherà sempre e comunque la sua scelta, un pò come chi compra un'Alfa Romeo
> 
> S*B


maruonna... che paragone illuminante!!!!!!!!


----------



## Simy (28 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> A voi cari amici di sventura...


madonna santa...

cmq si il mio ex-compagno... mi ha lasciata per l'amante! anzi l'ho lasciato io e s'è accasato con l'amante! 
la scelta migliore che potessi fare in vita mia


----------



## lunaiena (28 Aprile 2013)

Qualcuno /qualcuna conosco che hanno lasciato uno/una per un'altro/ttra personalmente 
se mai dovessi lasciare l'uno
di certo non sarebbe per accasarmi con un'altro..
ho già dato ...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2013)

*Ma c'è un uomo che ha lasciato la moglie per l'amante ed ora è felice?*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Qualcuno /qualcuna conosco che hanno lasciato uno/una per un'altro/ttra personalmente
> se mai dovessi lasciare l'uno
> di certo non sarebbe per accasarmi con un'altro..
> ho già dato ...


Quoto
O comunque mi prenderei del gran tempo prima


----------



## net (28 Aprile 2013)

*conosco un uomo...*

che ha lasciato la moglie per l'amante... e che alla fine è rimasto senza moglie e senza amante.


----------



## Sole (28 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> A voi cari amici di sventura...


 Io ho lasciato mio marito per stare liberamente con un uomo di cui mi sono innamorata. Il mio matrimonio era finito da tempo, ma se non avessi incontrato quella persona, probabilmente starei ancora lì in stallo a pensare e ripensare, dentro un rapporto di coppia senza felicità, facendomi le mie storie indipendentemente da mio marito. Invece ho scelto di andarmene: è passato un anno e oggi sono una donna libera, felice e innamorata. Direi che non ho dubbi: rifarei tutto da capo, non c'è partita


----------



## Leda (28 Aprile 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Io ho lasciato mio marito per stare liberamente con un uomo di cui mi sono innamorata. Il mio matrimonio era finito da tempo, ma se non avessi incontrato quella persona, probabilmente starei ancora lì in stallo a pensare e ripensare, dentro un rapporto di coppia senza felicità, facendomi le mie storie indipendentemente da mio marito. Invece ho scelto di andarmene: è passato un anno e oggi sono una donna libera, felice e innamorata. Direi che non ho dubbi: rifarei tutto da capo, non c'è partita



[video=youtube_share;rdkecMOT1ko]http://youtu.be/rdkecMOT1ko[/video]


(il verde è mio )


----------



## Annuccia (29 Aprile 2013)

scusa salvo..perchè fai queste domande?
vuoi appoggiarti ad una pseudo statistica?
se sono piu di 20 le testimonianze  la lasci anche tu?

ognuno dovrebbe fare quel che si sente a prescindere...
se vuoi stare con l'altra molla tua moglie..
faresti un favore a te all'altra e soprattutto a tua moglie, perchè nemmeno la sua deve essere una vita piacevole..insieme a te.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Aprile 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> ok...nessuno...e qualche donna che conosce qualche uomo che lasciato la moglie per l'amante e ora è felice?



Pensavo che la felicità passasse con lo stare bene con se stessi, innanzitutto. Amante o moglie che sia.  Che POI  la maggior parte delle persone si lamenta costantemente, indipendentemente dallo stato d'essere e della situazione che vive.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Anche se è infelice difenderá e giustificherà sempre e comunque la sua scelta, un pò come chi compra un'Alfa Romeo
> 
> S*B



(...)


----------



## Nocciola (29 Aprile 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Pensavo che la felicità passasse con lo stare bene con se stessi, innanzitutto. Amante o moglie che sia. Che POI la maggior parte delle persone si lamenta costantemente, indipendentemente dallo stato d'essere e della situazione che vive.


Quoto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Aprile 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> *Io ho lasciato mio marito per stare liberamente con un uomo di cui mi sono innamorata.* Il mio matrimonio era finito da tempo, ma se non avessi incontrato quella persona, probabilmente starei ancora lì in stallo a pensare e ripensare, dentro un rapporto di coppia senza felicità, facendomi le mie storie indipendentemente da mio marito. Invece ho scelto di andarmene: è passato un anno e oggi sono una donna libera, felice e innamorata. Direi che non ho dubbi: rifarei tutto da capo, non c'è partita



(...)


----------



## Daniele (29 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Anche se è infelice difenderá e giustificherà sempre e comunque la sua scelta, un pò come chi compra un'Alfa Romeo
> 
> S*B


Uhmmm, che hai contro le Alfa??? Sono ottime e bellissime macchine ed hanno un rombo eccezionale...ma bada ben che io ho un'Alfa del 1976 e mentre io viaggio con un GTV i cari affezionati della macchina del popola all'epoca potevano godersi quello scassone della Golf


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Uhmmm, che hai contro le Alfa??? Sono ottime e bellissime macchine ed hanno un rombo eccezionale...ma bada ben che io ho un'Alfa del 1976 e mentre io viaggio con un GTV i cari affezionati della macchina del popola all'epoca potevano godersi quello scassone della Golf



ma tu sei uno dei pochi eletti!


----------



## Daniele (29 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma tu sei uno dei pochi eletti!


Purtroppo le Alfa sono delle macchine poco capite dagli Italiani...in un paese dove una macchina mito si chiama come uno sport ed è rpodotta dalla macchina del popolo....no no no, io non mi piego 

A.L.F.A. = Anonima Lombarda Fabbrica Auto

Italianità allo stato puro.


----------



## stellina (29 Aprile 2013)

non conosco uomini che hanno lasciato la moglie per l'amante, conosco però uomini che dopo essere stati lasciati dalla moglie si sono accasati con l'amante...


----------



## Daniele (29 Aprile 2013)

ma poi dico, cosa serve lasciare la moglie per l'amante??? Dopo non si ha più ne moglie e l'amante non è più amante...si perde di status!!!


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> non conosco uomini che hanno lasciato la moglie per l'amante, conosco però uomini che dopo essere stati lasciati dalla moglie si sono accasati con l'amante...


Ed è stato dalle stalle alle stelle...
o dalle stelle alle stalle?:scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:

Perchè sai a parole tutte bone...
Ma poi ehm...nei fatti....:infermo::infermo::infermo:


----------



## stellina (29 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ed è stato dalle stalle alle stelle...
> o dalle stelle alle stalle?:scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:
> 
> Perchè sai a parole tutte bone...
> Ma poi ehm...nei fatti....:infermo::infermo::infermo:


diciamo che hanno trovato un'altra colf, che hanno un bel po' di problemi con i figli...non giudico...ma dopo un po' di anni l'ex amante ormai compagna è stata tradita con un'amante fresca...e il gioco è riiniziato...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> diciamo che hanno trovato un'altra colf, che hanno un bel po' di problemi con i figli...non giudico...ma dopo un po' di anni l'ex amante ormai compagna è stata tradita con un'amante fresca...e il gioco è riiniziato...


Cosa vuoi quando l'amante 
si fa moglie
te sparisse tutte
le voglie
e allora son doglie

ma ecco che arriva subito una a dirti
sento che non sei felice con tua moglie

e il gioco ricomincia...


----------



## kate too kate (29 Aprile 2013)

*R: Ma c'è un uomo che ha lasciato la moglie per l'amante ed ora è felice?*



Circe ha detto:


> io conosco uno che ha lasciato l'amante x la moglie. ....


Anche io lo conosco!ma quanta sofferenza....


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Aprile 2013)

Mio zio.


----------



## Sole (29 Aprile 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;rdkecMOT1ko]http://youtu.be/rdkecMOT1ko[/video]
> 
> 
> (il verde è mio )


  ... ciao Leda... un abbraccio grande :abbraccio:


----------

